
This Perfect Day - DanielBMarkham
http://hn-books.com/Books/This-Perfect-Day.htm
======
tjic
Agreed; this is a great book. I read it years ago, and it still sticks with me
(I read probably 100-200 books/year, so I'm saying that it was one of the more
memorable out of the last several thousand).

~~~
pig
Whoa! 100 to 200? How do you manage? How do you choose? Any tips /
suggestions? I'd like to do it but I have no idea how I can without making it
my full time job.

~~~
BrandonM
Having a train or bus ride be a significant part of your commute would help
significantly. I plowed through books when I used to ride the bus to work (and
that was only a 20-25 minute ride), but now that I bike I haven't been reading
nearly as much.

------
drblast
I read this in high school and a few times since. It should be required
reading, and it's a shame it's not in print any longer. (last I checked)

At first blush it's a standard communism vs. capitalism / freedom vs. security
hero story.

What I'll never forget about reading it in high school is that after we were
finished reading it, the professor tried to get us to consider the story from
the "evil" perspective, and that the society really was much better off with a
lack of freedom. "Read it again, it does NOT end happily..." my professor
said.

And it's true. If you haven't read it and considered that the author perhaps
sided with Wei and the programmers, give it another read.

~~~
run4yourlives
>and it's a shame it's not in print any longer

Amazon.ca seems to have it. Just purchased.

------
JoeAltmaier
" At what point, then, is the approach of danger to be expected? I answer, if
it ever reach us it must spring up amongst us. It cannot come from abroad. If
destruction be our lot, we must ourselves be its author and finisher. As a
nation of freemen, we must live through all time, or die by suicide"

\- Abraham Lincoln

